# Flying out of Chicago.



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I am flying out of Chicago for a 14 day hunting trip in ak in 3 weeks any suggestions on leaving a vehicle at the airport without going broke? We may stay at a hotel on the return trip due to the 9 hour flight and 4 hour layover. We will return at midnight. I have never flown out of Chicago so any help would be great thanks. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

I surely wouldn't fly out of Chicago unless it was for business. I have been stranded there more times than not. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

No choice. It was with my miles. It was either 800$ out of Detroit or 120$ out of Chicago. I would have rather done Detroit but for the extra 1 1/2 hour drive I was OK with saving 680$

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Flying into or out of Chicago has never been an issue for me, it is flying through Chicago I have been delayed many times, two flights so twice the chance of issues.
If you are staying at a hotel either going or staying many of them have stay and park programs, they keep your car and have shuttle service if you stay at there location. 
Look into off site lots, way off site. On site can be $30+ a day, nearby remote sites are $15+ a day. Not too many options.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks. I will look into that. Do most hotels in the area have shuttle service? The real question is will they care if I am fleshing out my grizzly hide in the room!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Cheapest Lot on OHARE is Economy lot F. There's signs everywhere so its easy to find. I think its like $12 /Day. DONT park anywhere near a lightpole!!!! Found out the hard way coming back to 1000 piles of seagull **** on my truck.

As others said some hotels offer stay and park in their lot for free and have a shuttle service but I havent looked into it and always just want to get out of OHARE asap when coming back from AK. last time we had almost 150lbs of Halibut in 3 coolers, a bear hide and skull in another cooler, 2 gun cases, 3 big packs, 3 carry ons and 1 big checked piece of luggage so getting all that in a Cab back to a hotel somewhere is not what I want to be doing. Ill just pay the $12/day to have my truck only a short distance away.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

omalson said:


> I am flying out of Chicago for a 14 day hunting trip in ak in 3 weeks any suggestions on leaving a vehicle at the airport without going broke? We may stay at a hotel on the return trip due to the 9 hour flight and 4 hour layover. We will return at midnight. I have never flown out of Chicago so any help would be great thanks.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


We used this website when we flew out of and back into Chicago as part of a trip to Ireland a couple of years ago. You can stay either before you fly out or when you return which sounds like it would work best for you.

I looked into this after getting majorly burned big $$$ parking at O'Hare for an entire week a few years before that. On our Ireland trip we were going to stay at a Chicago hotel anyway so the parking ended up being essentially "free".

http://www.parksleepfly.com/

Check it out and good luck!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Here's another option. Take a bus from Michigan City to the airport. Looks like $52 round trip, no charge for parking. 

http://www.coachusa.com/tristateunitedlimo


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the train idea. I will check into that. Thanks. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

If the timing works out, that bus service from Michigan City is a nice option. I've used them out of WI. No tolls, no parking fees, no driving hassle, lots to like.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

We ended booking through parksleepfly.com. with 14 days of parking and 1 night stay at the end of our trip with shuttle service was 128$

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Stay at the holiday inn express close to the airport. Pay for one night of sleeping, free shuttle service to and from airport. I have left my car there for 14 days....FREE. Yes it was free parking, no questions asked. I stayed one night, on my return I took the shuttle back, didn't even go inside the hotel, dropped off at my car, and was on the road back to MI.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. I live 20 minutes from O'Hare and we park at Park N Jet on Manheim Road (a couple miles south of the airport) every time we fly, including last weekend. It was $9/day for four days and I think is goes down if you're there for a week or more. The shuttle too and from the lot is quick and convenient. 

This is by far the best option around if you are just looking to park and fly (not spend the night).


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's the place that I used, some minor inconveniences, but I got a free shirt outta the deal.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

It worked out great. Only issue was the lady at the counter for the hotel was very rude on the phone when we tried to figure out where to wait for the shuttle. Other than that 110$ for a room and 14 days of parking. We didn't even stay the night since we wanted to rush home . 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Glad it worked out for you. Now how about some pics for those of us that were stuck down in the lower 48 while you were enjoying yourself.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

$110 for the 14 days of parking is a great deal.

Did you hunt around Seward, Valdez or further south? 

Can you spare one of those rockfish


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hunted near nenana. Fished out of Valdez. Near Montague island. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

